#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  C- section birth

## Tizmoi

My wife is currently 7 months pregnant, and she's as round as she is tall. Her doctor has told her in all probability. she will have to have a C-section.  Her due date is November 10th. Any guidance on what to expect? Length of stay; will I be able to stay with her during delivery, can i use a card to pay the bill? All I get out of the wife is no worry darling, later later lol!

----------


## daveboy

My Wife had a C-section in Bangkok about 13 years ago cost about 10.000 bht but it was a private doctor who came to the hospital, according to her he was better because he cut her horizontal not vertical. She was in for a couple of days. As to payment if it's one of the big hospitals in Bangkok can't see a problem with card.

----------


## helge

Our latest kept us in hospital for 5 or 6 days

Cost a total of 11000 baht incl  VIP room, where I could stay too

When the little one arrives, have the hospital prepare papers for the kid to have it's '30 baht card', before you pay the bill, and you'll save some money.

Or so I was told  :Smile: 

Worked twice now

----------


## helge

> will I be able to stay with her during delivery


I couldn't

"No private hospital "



> can i use a card to pay the bill?


If you can't there'll be an ATM



> no worry darling


"Everything go automatic"

Happy for you

----------


## kingwilly

Actually, these questions are a good one to ask of the Dr. and hospital you've chosen, if you don't like their answers look for another. 

Thailand has one of the worst rates of C-Section in the developed world according to WHO, up to 90% of all births in some hospitals when WHO reccomends 10%... 

But it is usually safe and easy to do so. 

A good Dr and hospital will; 

let you stay through procedure, 
Let you stay overnight in the room,
Let the baby stay with you overnight in the room if all is well
Let you pay by card and give you an estimate of cost, ~100,000 baht is the top end. 


A C-section usually takes longer to recover for mum, usually about 3-5 days.

----------


## buriramboy

Blow me, i'm going to have to agree with the troll boy about something. Basically all doctors in Thailand will try and pressure you into a C section as they get more money for it + it's a lot quicker, no 24 hour labour so the doctor can get back on the golf course instead of wasting his/her time in a hospital, they will also try and scare your misses into having one aswell. So basically unless you/your misses want a C section for whatever reason, insist on a natural birth unless there are medical reasons that dictate otheriwse.

----------


## sam13

yes try for natural
much easier on wife n baby

more effort on doctor lol

----------


## nidhogg

> according to her he was better because he cut her horizontal not vertical..


Just wanted to highlight this as it is important.  Try to find out what cut the doc will use.  A good surgeon will leave a less than 10cm horizontal scar right on the public hair line, which when heals will be barely noticible.  A bad one will cut from the breast bone down to the pubic hair bone, leaving her looking like she has been filleted.  Given that many Thais suffer from keloid scaring, its quite important.


Also would maybe try to find what (if any!) medical reason there is for going for a c-section at this point....

----------


## OhOh

> All I get out of the wife is no worry darling, later later lol!


She seems very calm, keep it that way. Is it her first child?

----------


## superman

Buriramboy is correct in my opinion. A C-section suits the doctor more than the patient. Why are you paying? Birth is free in a government hospital. 
I stayed with my missus for her C-section and took photo's. Up to the doctor. By having a C-section your wife can also see the village magic man who will tell her the best date for your child to be born on. For the C-section your doctor usually gives a 4 day window, according to his golf practice. All a load of shite.

----------


## kingwilly

> A bad one will cut from the breast bone down to the pubic hair bone, leaving her looking like she has been filleted.  Given that many Thais suffer from keloid scaring, its quite important.


Surely, nobody does that vertical cut anymore....















Ooh, it's Thailand, innit?

----------


## Jesus Jones

Feck me, 11k is cheap.  Our bill is expected to be between 60 and 100k if we opt for c-section.  I assume it's a government hospital?

----------


## kingwilly

I read it incorrectly, I thought he'd typed 110,000 baht, which makes more sense.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Regarding leave, under the labor law how long is the father entitled to, Is it 3 weeks?

----------


## superman

> Feck me, 11k is cheap. Our bill is expected to be between 60 and 100k if we opt for c-section. I assume it's a government hospital?


Free if done at the government hospital to which she is registered. Pay if not at the hospital of registration, unless it's an emergency.

----------


## superman

> Regarding leave, under the labor law how long is the father entitled to, Is it 3 weeks?


In Thailand ?

----------


## Jesus Jones

Yes, Thailand

----------


## kingwilly

I thought three months for the mum, 3 days for the dad

----------


## Jesus Jones

Oh, better check it out themn

----------


## Rural Surin

I believe over the last generation, c-sections have become the easy out for the medical professionals [lazy gits] and could be argued - risk and health of the mother. Mostly bollocks all around.

One could suggest that it might be the optimal for a variant of Asian women, who have a biological reputation of narrow pelvic areas and a compact vulva region.

----------


## superman

> Regarding leave, under the labor law how long is the father entitled to, Is it 3 weeks?


None from what I can find out.


> A pregnant female employee is entitled to a maternity leave of not more than 90  days for each pregnancy with pay for 45 days.


Labour laws,rules, regulations in Thailand

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> All I get out of the wife is no worry darling, later later lol!
> 
> 
> She seems very calm, keep it that way. Is it her first child?



Yes it is her first. She is extremely calm, I would go as far to say she is actually enjoying it! Me on the other hand just does not like the idea of a C-section.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Why are you paying? Birth is free in a government hospital.



Just assumed you had to pay

----------


## Tizmoi

> Our latest kept us in hospital for 5 or 6 days
> 
> Cost a total of 11000 baht incl  VIP room, where I could stay too
> 
> When the little one arrives, have the hospital prepare papers for the kid to have it's '30 baht card', before you pay the bill, and you'll save some money.
> 
> Or so I was told 
> 
> Worked twice now



Hi helge forgive my ignorance but what is a 30 baht card?

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> ...


Don't have one then (unless there is a medical reason for it), as i said doctors in Thailand will push for a C section as they are quicker and they get more money for them and will even scare women into having them, plus most Thais are scared to question doctors themselves so they just accept whatever they are told. You have to take over, presumably your doctor will speak English, ask him/her yourself what the medical reason is that requires your misses to have a C section and don't just accept his/her answer without questioning him further. Probably an idea though if you do a bit of research before questioning the doctor though so you can refute whatever BS they come out with. Of course if there is a genuine medical reason for a C section then ignore the above.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Blow me, i'm going to have to agree with the troll boy about something. Basically all doctors in Thailand will try and pressure you into a C section as they get more money for it + it's a lot quicker, no 24 hour labour so the doctor can get back on the golf course instead of wasting his/her time in a hospital, they will also try and scare your misses into having one aswell. So basically unless you/your misses want a C section for whatever reason, insist on a natural birth unless there are medical reasons that dictate otheriwse.


The wife actually wants to give birth naturally. Her doctor on the other hand says she will need a C-section because of her size, farang baby too big! The wife's normal weight is 38 kilos, last time doc weighed her ( last month ) she was 52 kilos. Think I will have a word with the doctor next time she goes.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Blow me, i'm going to have to agree with the troll boy about something. Basically all doctors in Thailand will try and pressure you into a C section as they get more money for it + it's a lot quicker, no 24 hour labour so the doctor can get back on the golf course instead of wasting his/her time in a hospital, they will also try and scare your misses into having one aswell. So basically unless you/your misses want a C section for whatever reason, insist on a natural birth unless there are medical reasons that dictate otheriwse.
> 
> 
> The wife actually wants to give birth naturally. Her doctor on the other hand says she will need a C-section because of her size, farang baby too big! The wife's normal weight is 38 kilos, last time doc weighed her ( last month ) she was 52 kilos. Think I will have a word with the doctor next time she goes.


That is the normal BS reason they give 'farang baby too big', i was lucky in that my misses was still working at the hospital in Bangkok when she became pregnant and i'd met the doctor we were dealing with socially a couple of times, so no BS involved. But we were in the process of moving as i'd had enough of Bangkok, think the misses was 5 or 6 months gone when moved to the darkside of Pattaya so had to go register at a new hospital and ended up having this ignorant, evil Chinese bitch as a doctor who started giving my misses loads of shit about C sections etc, so a quick phone call to Bangkok and the doctor there phoned this Chinese bitch who after that actually turned into quite a nice person, few months later 2-3 hour labour, natural birth and no problems.

----------


## superman

> That is the normal BS reason they give 'farang baby too big'


Very true.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...


Funnily enough, the wife's doctor is a Chinese woman. I will definitely be putting my view point across at the next appointment.

----------


## helge

> Feck me, 11k is cheap. Our bill is expected to be between 60 and 100k if we opt for c-section. I assume it's a government hospital?


Khon Kaen University Hospital, which means that you'll have delegations of cute coming doctors visiting you every day  :Smile: 

I like the place

Not many will give birth in our local hospital, if they can chose otherwise



> I read it incorrectly, I thought he'd typed 110,000 baht, which makes more sense.


11,000



> Hi helge forgive my ignorance but what is a 30 baht card?


The card that Thaksin brought inn

I think it means you can get free treatments and they'll only rip you for the medicine

Pure communism , I tell you !

----------


## Tizmoi

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> Hi helge forgive my ignorance but what is a 30 baht card?
> The card that Thaksin brought inn
> 
> I think it means you can get free treatments and they'll only rip you for the medicine
> 
> Pure communism , I tell you !


Okay thanks for that!

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Blow me, i'm going to have to agree with the troll boy about something. Basically all doctors in Thailand will try and pressure you into a C section as they get more money for it + it's a lot quicker, no 24 hour labour so the doctor can get back on the golf course instead of wasting his/her time in a hospital, they will also try and scare your misses into having one aswell. So basically unless you/your misses want a C section for whatever reason, insist on a natural birth unless there are medical reasons that dictate otheriwse.
> 
> 
> The wife actually wants to give birth naturally. Her doctor on the other hand says she will need a C-section because of her size, farang baby too big! The wife's normal weight is 38 kilos, last time doc weighed her ( last month ) she was 52 kilos. Think I will have a word with the doctor next time she goes.


Just out of interest - are you somewhere with reasonable medical facilities?  

i.e if you go natural and it starts to go pear shaped at 2am, will there be proper facilities to handle it?

----------


## superman

> Hi helge forgive my ignorance but what is a 30 baht card?


As of 1 September 2012 the 30 Baht system has been reintroduced. When a Thai goes to a government hospital they pay 30 Baht towards the doctor and medicines, tops. Babies to 12 year old and adults 60 and over pay nothing. There's a few others excluded paying, but it doesn't really apply in this case.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> ...


Which hospital??? 

I see you asked about fees earlier, my misses had a private room with own bathroom, stayed for 3 nights and total cost was about 40k baht, this is going back 9 years though in a private hospital, but everyone else i know ended up having a C section probably most if not all of them not needed and their bills ranged from 70k-120k baht.

----------


## superman

Private room government hospital 600 Baht per night, C-section free. Why the fcuk do people use private hospitals when the same doctors that work the private ones also work in the government ones ?

----------


## helge

> but it doesn't really apply in this case.


Maybe not

On the other hand:

I have been told twice to go and make it for the kid, before they wrote out the bill

By the nice staff at the hospital

So maybe it has

I don't know

For Tizmoi:

Your doc will properly put pressure on your wife,to have her use a private hospital

And they are not used to patients argueing in Thailand

That's where you come in

----------


## Tizmoi

> Just out of interest - are you somewhere with reasonable medical facilities? 
> 
> i.e if you go natural and it starts to go pear shaped at 2am, will there be proper facilities to handle it?


In all honesty I don't know. The wife has kept me very much in the dark. I ask a question, she just says " not worry " and sits there and massages her bump!!
All I know regarding which hospital, is that she has to choose one in the next few weeks!

----------


## superman

> I have been told twice to go and make it for the kid, before they wrote out the bill


That's the Thai medical card. Everyone has to have one, or you pay. Same as if you use a government hospital that you're not registered at, you pay. it's to stop Thais wandering the country looking for hospitals that give better treatment than the one they have to use.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Private room government hospital 600 Baht per night, C-section free. Why the fcuk do people use private hospitals when the same doctors that work the private ones also work in the government ones ?


Cheers superman. I will keep this in mind next time we visit the doctor.

----------


## superman

> she has to choose one in the next few weeks!


What's wrong with the one she's registered with ?

----------


## helge

^^^
OK, I see

Thanks

----------


## buriramboy

> Private room government hospital 600 Baht per night, C-section free. Why the fcuk do people use private hospitals when the same doctors that work the private ones also work in the government ones ?


Guess it depends where you live and the standard/reputation of available near by hospitals, think exchange rate was 70 baht - £ when my wife gave birth so i had no quarms with the £500-£600 it cost me, thought it was fokin cheap to be honest.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> she has to choose one in the next few weeks!
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the one she's registered with ?



Don't know! Like I said, any questions that I ask only receive vague answers, if answered at all. Is just a thought but do doctors get a little reward for recommending a certain hospital?

----------


## superman

My missus gave birth to all our children in the government hospital using C-section. It was her wish as she saw no point in paying extra money to use the same doctor she used in the government hospital. Were our kids worse off for being born in government hospital ? No.

----------


## superman

> do doctors get a little reward for recommending a certain hospital?


They get paid more money to deliver a baby in a private hospital I assume.

----------


## helge

> just a thought but do doctors get a little reward for recommending a certain hospital?


 :Smile: 

Has crossed my mind aswell

----------


## buriramboy

> My missus gave birth to all our children in the government hospital using C-section. It was her wish as she saw no point in paying extra money to use the same doctor she used in the government hospital. Were our kids worse off for being born in government hospital ? No.


Don't think anyone has made the suggestion that your kids are worse off being born in a government hospital, some of the military hospitals which i guess are classed as government hospitals as anyone can go to them are some of the best around. As i said it just depends where you live and what your available options are.

----------


## superman

^ Exactly right and if there is a problem, foreseen or not, they'll refer the woman to a better  hospital as and when required




> Don't think anyone has made the suggestion that your kids are worse off being born in a government hospital


I'm just relating that my kids are normal. Sometimes.  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...


Agreed. A lot of the Thais and Chinese also like to have the birth on "auspicious" or "lucky" dates / times as well.

My missus insisted on a natural birth at the Bkk-Pattaya hospital last year. No objections from the docs there at all, really. However, came the time and after 12 hours of painful labour, my lad was not forthcoming. So we had to have a C-section eventually anyway. All in, about 45,000 Baht, not including previous checkups and ultrasounds.

----------


## pescator

> The wife actually wants to give birth naturally. Her doctor on the other hand says she will need a C-section because of her size, farang baby too big! The wife's normal weight is 38 kilos, last time doc weighed her ( last month ) she was 52 kilos. Think I will have a word with the doctor next time she goes.


What? 38 kilos???
In that case, it probably makes sense to have a C-section.
Farang baby can be kinda big, my 2 kids with my thai wife weighed in at 4.4 and 4,6 kilos.
The doctors set the birth going with the latter one, as they were afraid that the child would be too big for her to give birth to.

First child was delivered by means of a suction cup. It was a very hard delivery and a critical one too.
And my wife`s normal weight is 52 kilos, 152 cm.

Best of luck to you and your missus.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Which hospital???


She told me this evening, that she is registered at Lerdsin hospital on Silom rd! Any good?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Gidday Tizmoi
Thai doctors will always try to steer the girls toward a C section , mines had 2 in udon Thani  cost about 65000 baht with a reasonable room for me and her folks 
(i got the couch) both times we stayed about 4 days , my missus is quite short and im a fat [at][at][at][at] so i didnt argue about having a C section and couldnt argue with the ultrasounds showing junior tubbyS , sure did leave a hell of a scar on her guts though , But at least the motors still in good nick , as far as actually witnessing the procedure goes they quite simply wouldnt let me, probablya cultural thing and thank fuck for that, , Good luck and all the best kids are great .

----------


## adzt1

here at Aikchol now . 
 c section done at 9 this morn  . wife has very small cut less than ten cm ( looks sore though) 
horizontal cost40000.
staying 3 nights in a nice room with a balcony and sea view.
will take plastic or cash
we hadthe decision for c section and a good one it seems as baby is 8lb 8

----------


## Jesus Jones

^Congrats and all the best to you all.  Ours is expected 10th Oct.  Missus hasn't decided whether to go c-section yet.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Congrats as well. My wife went C section when our twins were born in '99. Partially because Manila traffic was so bad then you never knew how long it would take to get to the hospital, but mostly because ultrasound showed one head down ready to go, but the other one head up. You run a real risk turning a kid - can result in neck injury. Wife is 109 lbs, and the twins were 7.5 lbs each, so it was probably the right call. Chinese/Filipina doctor - very small scar.

----------


## Tizmoi

> here at Aikchol now . 
>  c section done at 9 this morn  . wife has very small cut less than ten cm ( looks sore though) 
> horizontal cost40000.
> staying 3 nights in a nice room with a balcony and sea view.
> will take plastic or cash
> we hadthe decision for c section and a good one it seems as baby is 8lb 8


Congratulations to you and your wife.

Hospital has told us that the price of a natural birth ( no complications ) will be about
7000 baht plus any medicine. C-section  start at 13,000 baht depending on difficulty, again plus any medication. Room costs 1,600 baht a night.
Wife wants a natural birth, but we are at least a 30 minute taxi ride from the hospital. So that might change.

----------


## Tizmoi

[/quote]As of 1 September 2012 the 30 Baht system has been reintroduced. When a Thai goes to a government hospital they pay 30 Baht towards the doctor and medicines, tops. Babies to 12 year old and adults 60 and over pay nothing. There's a few others excluded paying, but it doesn't really apply in this case.[/QUOTE]

When the wife phoned Lerdsin hospital they told her she cannot use this card! Reason being she has a card issued from the social security office. For this she pays 2% of her salary each month and her employer matches that contribution. Apparrantly this gives her free treatment, but not for births!

----------


## Tizmoi

> But at least the motors still in good nick , as far as actually witnessing the procedure goes they quite simply wouldnt let me, probablya cultural thing and thank fuck for that, , Good luck and all the best kids are great .


Haha! Not sure if I will be tinkering with the motor for a while. I've heard that witnessing the procedure is definitely not recommended.

----------


## superman

> When the wife phoned Lerdsin hospital they told her she cannot use this card! Reason being she has a card issued from the social security office. For this she pays 2% of her salary each month and her employer matches that contribution. Apparrantly this gives her free treatment, but not for births!


From my understanding she cannot have 2 medical cards. A government one and a private one as per your wifes case. She has to choose. What she does, from my understanding, is she pays for her treatment, because it's a birth, and then claim it back off her employers scheme. Bit late now to get full details, but will know more tomorrow.

----------


## adzt1

cheers all. . greens in the post.!!!

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> When the wife phoned Lerdsin hospital they told her she cannot use this card! Reason being she has a card issued from the social security office. For this she pays 2% of her salary each month and her employer matches that contribution. Apparrantly this gives her free treatment, but not for births!
> 
> 
> From my understanding she cannot have 2 medical cards. A government one and a private one as per your wifes case. She has to choose. What she does, from my understanding, is she pays for her treatment, because it's a birth, and then claim it back off her employers scheme. Bit late now to get full details, but will know more tomorrow.



Okay thanks for the info

----------


## superman

Tizme, as I understand things, your wife pays into this scheme.


> à¸ªà¸³à¸™à¸±à¸à¸‡à¸²à¸™à¸›à¸£à¸°à¸à¸±à¸™à¸ªà¸±à¸  ‡à¸„à¸¡


 From all that was explained to me, your wife pays the bill for the birth of the child, but claims it back after from said scheme. Probably because the hospital has no financial link with this scheme ? Quote from above link. 



> *How about medical expense ?
> *Medical expense means expense concerning medical treatment as necessary not exceeding 35,000 baht per time but if medical exceeding 35,000 baht, the employees are allowed to reimburse not exceeding 50,000 baht according to the rule.

----------


## Bogon

> When the wife phoned Lerdsin hospital they told her she cannot use this card! Reason being she has a card issued from the social security office. For this she pays 2% of her salary each month and her employer matches that contribution. Apparrantly this gives her free treatment, but not for births!


My missus pays social security and it goes like this...
You get 13,000 baht for the birth.
Half your wages for 3 months (not higher than 15,000), which means 7,500 X 3 = 22,500 baht.
My wife's work also paid her half wage for 3 months.

I actually claimed this money back whilst the missus was in hospital.
First I went and got the birth cert at one building, then drove to some other government building and presented said certificate with other bits of ID (tabien baan, personal ID, social security card etc etc) and the nice lady offered me 2 options. Either the missus rocks up in person, you get the cash (35,500) there and then or with me they done a direct debit into the wifes account that took about 5 working days.

Info is less than 5 months old.

Hope this helps?

----------


## kingwilly

Congrats adzt1, happy days!

----------


## ltnt

Great posts.  Never knew there were such nice people here.  Made a believer out of me.  Good to read a post like this.

----------


## Tizmoi

Thanks for all the info guys! From confusion to enlightenment in just a few days, much appreciated!

----------


## Tizmoi

> Great posts.  Never knew there were such nice people here.  Made a believer out of me.  Good to read a post like this.


I second that!

----------


## helge

> a good one it seems as baby is 8lb 8


Well done

Congratulation

----------


## OhOh

Congratulations adzt1 on the birth of your new baby.

----------


## kingwilly

How's the sleep patterns? (Of Mom and Dad)

----------


## DrAndy

> Congratulations adzt1 on the birth of your new baby.



yes, I hope both are well, healthy and happy

and you too!

----------


## adzt1

thanks all.   I appreciate that  .

4weeks old today. sleep has been ok  but its far from regular so lucky we have little else to do,
I've another couple of weeks off  so I'm making the most of it.  

The Mrs has recovered well  from her c section,  it took about 2 weeks for the pain to go and the whinging  to come back !!  but she still loves me and already wants another (girl though).

He's my first (@37yrs) and I must say it took a week or two to settle in, 
most of my friends have children approaching their teens and I was concerned I was leaving it too late (obviously I had been out riding my Harley  too much!),

I now realise age has nothing to do with it, as being financially ready(just) and mentally ready is what's needed   to give my son the best start in life that I/we can give him.
as for the future , who knows  but I'll  do my best , starting with giving up these fkin  cigarettes as they make me feel so selfish and guilty.

----------


## OhOh

Just wait and see how many of your friends wifes start becoming pregnant! 

Financially you will always be "just about" there.

Mentally, new experiences, new priorities will arise but many people have managed it, so your not alone. Plenty of conflicting advice from fellow posters here on TD will help/exasperate you, if you ask questions.

A new path is before you, small step forward now and take each one easy. :Smile:

----------


## Tizmoi

Adtz1.... totally agree nothing to do with age mate. More to do with state of mind. Around 3 more weeks before the wife gives birth. She's still insisting on a natural birth, but as she is very big I can't see it happening to be honest.

----------


## OhOh

Wait until she has been pushing for a few hours and the doctors decide that they want to transfer her to another hospital, "just in case". That starts the old heart racing.

----------


## Dillinger

Good luck to both the new dads on here, get a pram with big rubber wheels

----------


## Tizmoi

> Around 3 more weeks before the wife gives birth. She's still insisting on a natural birth, but as she is very big I can't see it happening to be honest.


Spoke too soon wife's in Lerdsin hospital as I type. Baby is not hanging around until Nov 10th or waiting for c-section, she's on her way.

----------


## OhOh

Go and get some food inside you, she will be at it for some hours. Take some back to your wife as well.

Do you understand Thai swear words, because your going to hear some today.

----------


## helge

> she's on her way.


Happy for you

Hang in there. Great times ahead...........Daddy  :Smile:

----------


## adzt1

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> Around 3 more weeks before the wife gives birth. She's still insisting on a natural birth, but as she is very big I can't see it happening to be honest.
> 
> 
> Spoke too soon wife's in Lerdsin hospital as I type. Baby is not hanging around until Nov 10th or waiting for c-section, she's on her way.


 :Smile:  all the best

----------


## Tizmoi

Well after the sprint to Lerdsin last night, everything has ground to a halt. Not allowed to see wife until after she has given birth! Not at all impressed with that. Been to hospital three times now, and three times I've been told to go home. Doctor now says "baby will come 10pm or something mister"! I won't hold my breathe so far I've heard 5am, 10am, 2pm! Time for a chang me thinks.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Do you understand Thai swear words, because your going to hear some today.


I wouldn't mind knowing a few for those Hitler Youth in nurses uniforms

----------


## adzt1

^  you must be in the wrong hospital .  mine were all lovely

----------


## buriramboy

> Well after the sprint to Lerdsin last night, everything has ground to a halt. *Not allowed to see wife until after she has given birth!* Not at all impressed with that. Been to hospital three times now, and three times I've been told to go home. Doctor now says "baby will come 10pm or something mister"! I won't hold my breathe so far I've heard 5am, 10am, 2pm! Time for a chang me thinks.


WTF, get tell the doctors to get foked and you're seeing your wife whether they like it or not, who the fok do they think they are.

----------


## OhOh

It's all very well being there at the birth and I do recommend it. You will of course be blamed for all the pain she is going through, the fact that you will never be allowed near her again etc. Once the baby's born you will be the second best thing in the world though.

Tell the doctor that you want to be present but be prepared to feel a little faint !

Did you have a good meal yet? Go easy on the Chang this is a momentous event in both of your lives.

Good luck to you, your missus and your baby. Patience is required, it's all chaos to you but the doctors and nurses do all day, every day of the year.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> Around 3 more weeks before the wife gives birth. She's still insisting on a natural birth, but as she is very big I can't see it happening to be honest.
> 
> 
> Spoke too soon wife's in Lerdsin hospital as I type. Baby is not hanging around until Nov 10th or waiting for c-section, she's on her way.



best of luck and I am sure it will go well, for all

----------


## rickschoppers

The following is my opinion on C-section birth in Thailand: Having worked in hospitals for over 30 years, having a C-section birth is probably the least stressful for both the mother and the child. My ex is a NICU nurse and she saw it all and had three of our own children by C-section which may tell you something. If I were a female, I would also choose this procedure to have children. In the US, women receive a "Cadillac" anesthesia which gives them very little hangover and absolutely no pain. I do not think the same is done here in Thailand where the older, longer acting gases are used.

As for percentages, there are way too may C-sections performed in Thailand for all the previous reasons stated. More money, much quicker, less screaming and a quick in and out in the delivery room. My Thai son was born by C-section which I missed by one week. I called every 10 minutes to see what the news was and all her sister said was it was 50/50. Not exactly what you want to hear from someone that knows nothing about medicine. In the end, there was a longer than normal recovery time which could have been a result of the anesthesia, poor technique, or a low tolerance for pain. Whatever the reason, I would have felt much better if I had been there.

My advice is to spend as much time as you can at your wife's bedside. I was not able to do this and regret not being there. I was present for all of my other children's birth even though they occured in the US. Thailand is a place to hurry things, take shortcuts and make as much money as possible. My son was delivered in an army hospital in Udon Thani and it all cost me about 25,000 baht which allowed for a VIP room where a family member could stay and sleep to make sure everything was as good as possible. Overall, Thailand has above average healthcare, but it would still be wise to be present as much as possible.

Congratulations and enjoy the little one.

----------


## Tizmoi

After a 22 hour labour, the wife finally gave birth at 6pm wednesday evening. Little girl weighing in at 8lbs 8oz, or 4 kilos in new money.

----------


## Tizmoi

Glad it's over with. The wife got her wish. to give birth naturally. Must say she is coping magnificently. Don't really understand why the husbands are not allowed to be in the delivery suite or present at the birth! I was only allowed to be with my wife after she gave birth and when a private room became available. Now the upshot of that is I now have to ask permission to leave the ward!! Apparently I must stay here 24/7 and take care of the wife. I can't wait to see the back of this place!

----------


## buriramboy

> Glad it's over with. The wife got her wish. to give birth naturally. Must say she is coping magnificently. Don't really understand why the husbands are not allowed to be in the delivery suite or present at the birth! I was only allowed to be with my wife after she gave birth and when a private room became available. Now the upshot of that is I now have to ask permission to leave the ward!! Apparently I must stay here 24/7 and take care of the wife. I can't wait to see the back of this place!


Congrats, but i have no idea why you weren't allowed to be in the delivery suite with your wife while she was giving birth, i was with my wife the whole time and if they'd told me to leave they'd have been told where to go. So basically they left your wife to give birth on her own or was she allowed other family members with her????

----------


## OhOh

Excellent news. Glad to hear your wife, baby and you are all well, albeit some are a little sore.

Now's your chance to re-bond with your wife and show her how you can take care of them both. It's a chance to shine, grab it with both hands. It will pay dividends believe me.

That weight sound a good one, how does it compare to the average Thai/Thai baby's weight?

The first birth is usually the longest; from now on, after her body has realised what the lower half is for, they pop out like peas.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> 
> Well after the sprint to Lerdsin last night, everything has ground to a halt. *Not allowed to see wife until after she has given birth!* Not at all impressed with that. Been to hospital three times now, and three times I've been told to go home. Doctor now says "baby will come 10pm or something mister"! I won't hold my breathe so far I've heard 5am, 10am, 2pm! Time for a chang me thinks.
> 
> 
> WTF, get tell the doctors to get foked and you're seeing your wife whether they like it or not, who the fok do they think they are.


Yes, I am sure that would go down really well in a hospital while your wife is giving birth.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> ...


Who cares how it goes down, maybe you'd just sit back accept a doctor telling you that you can't see your own wife and be happy for her to be left on her own, but guess we are all different.

----------


## pescator

> After a 22 hour labour, the wife finally gave birth at 6pm wednesday evening. Little girl weighing in at 8lbs 8oz, or 4 kilos in new money.


Congratulations! 

Told you, farang babies are kinda big.  :Smile: 

Your missus is a tough momma to go through 22 hours of labour.
Best of luck to y´all.

Cheers.

----------


## helge

> The wife got her wish. to give birth naturally


Off topic, mate

This is the C Sec thread   :Smile: 

Congrats

----------


## OhOh

Maybe but it does refute some of the arguments posters are putting up as a defence for C-Section births. Size, discomfort, medical facilities.....

You also don't get to relive a birth many times and I'm sure everyone has stories or memories. Hats off to all of them for including us in the dramas, completed or still awaited.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...


I think you oughtta leave the tough guy act and the arguments to another thread, this aint the thread for it.

Congrats to Tizmoi, now the hard stuff starts, enjoy!

----------


## Tizmoi

> Congrats, but i have no idea why you weren't allowed to be in the delivery suite with your wife while she was giving birth, i was with my wife the whole time and if they'd told me to leave they'd have been told where to go. So basically they left your wife to give birth on her own or was she allowed other family members with her????


No fathers or family allowed. All the women in the delivery suite were in there on their own. The first time anyone other than the mother sees their child, is when the mother either goes onto the ward or into a private room. A real big disappointment for me, not being there for the birth of my daughter. I'm making up for it now though.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Excellent news. Glad to hear your wife, baby and you are all well, albeit some are a little sore.
> 
> Now's your chance to re-bond with your wife and show her how you can take care of them both. It's a chance to shine, grab it with both hands. It will pay dividends believe me.
> 
> That weight sound a good one, how does it compare to the average Thai/Thai baby's weight?
> 
> The first birth is usually the longest; from now on, after her body has realised what the lower half is for, they pop out like peas.


Not sure what the average weight is for Thai baby, but she does look a little bigger than the other new borns being wheeled about. And it has been made very clear to me, that even though the wife is chuffed to bits with our daughter,, she has no desire to have anymore lol!

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> 
> After a 22 hour labour, the wife finally gave birth at 6pm wednesday evening. Little girl weighing in at 8lbs 8oz, or 4 kilos in new money.
> 
> 
> Congratulations! 
> 
> Told you, farang babies are kinda big. 
> ...


Yes you certainly did :Smile:  And I have the utmost admiration for her being able to do it by herself.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Tizmoi
> 
> The wife got her wish. to give birth naturally
> 
> 
> Off topic, mate
> 
> This is the C Sec thread  
> 
> Congrats



My first ever thread on any forum.....and it goes off topic  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Tizmoi

[QUOTE=Sir Wilson

Congrats to Tizmoi, now the hard stuff starts, enjoy![/QUOTE] 

Thanks Sir Wilson. And as a certain Dr Bob Kelso once said " nothing in this life that is worth having, ever comes easy "   :Smile:

----------


## Tizmoi

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...


I hear what you are saying BB and I was ( and still am ) pissed off! I did start ranting, but when the wife told me she would be fine and not to worry, then some of the expectant mothers came to see what all the fuss was about, and on top of all that all the thai fathers to be were sitting patiently in the corridor I just beat a hasty retreat to the nearest hotel. I didn't want to make the situation anymore stressful for my wife than it already was. But yes I agree with you, it's totally out of order.

----------


## Tizmoi

> Maybe but it does refute some of the arguments posters are putting up as a defence for C-Section births. Size, discomfort, medical facilities.....
> 
> You also don't get to relive a birth many times and I'm sure everyone has stories or memories. Hats off to all of them for including us in the dramas, completed or still awaited.


The fact that my daughter was born 3 weeks earlier than expected may of played a part in having a natural birth. My wife had reluctantly accepted her doctors view that she would need a C-section. Although she is in some discomfort, and had a long labour, she hasn't moaned once!
If in future years my daughter asks me about her birth, I will just tell her the truth. That is whilst mum was in delivery suite, dad was stuck in a hotel, posting on teakdoor, watching the news, eating cashew nuts and drinking the mini bar dry, whilst waiting for a phone call to say " baby come now mister ".

----------


## Loy Toy

My daughter is one week over her due date and a C Section is planned for Monday.

Whilst I believe natural childbirth is the best we must put our trust in the people who know what they are doing.

----------


## DrAndy

> Who cares how it goes down, maybe you'd just sit back accept a doctor telling you that you can't see your own wife and be happy for her to be left on her own, but guess we are all different.


I have not been allowed to any of my kids births, all in the UK, because when there are complications, the staff do not need some shocked husband getting in the way

----------


## Tizmoi

> My daughter is one week over her due date and a C Section is planned for Monday.
> 
> Whilst I believe natural childbirth is the best we must put our trust in the people who know what they are doing.


All the best mate, hope everything goes nice and smoothly.

----------


## Dillinger

When was the last time you had a birth in the UK Andy ? Donkey years ago no father would be present

I was present at all 3 of my kids births in the UK. The oldest being nearly 20 years ago

I was on the piss when my Thai one came. It was my favourite birth

----------


## kingwilly

Woohoo LT, all the best and congrats.

As to being present or not at the birth, depends on the hospital and Dr. That's one question to ask the Doc early in the piece, no point doing a macho BB rant in the middle of the action, probably won't help and will just make you look an arsehole. 

I was present at my son's birth in Thailand (natural)and my daughter's birth in Indonesia. (C-section).

----------


## buriramboy

> Woohoo LT, all the best and congrats.
> 
> As to being present or not at the birth, depends on the hospital and Dr. That's one question to ask the Doc early in the piece, no point doing a macho BB rant in the middle of the action, probably won't help and will just make you look an arsehole. 
> 
> I was present at my son's birth in Thailand (natural)and my daughter's birth in Indonesia. (C-section).


Errrm i never had to rant at anyone, drove my wife to hospital when her waters broke and we went together straight into the delivery room and i never left her side nor was i asked to, but carry on with your obsessive stalking.

----------


## DrAndy

> When was the last time you had a birth in the UK Andy ?


3 years ago

when my first daughters were born, it was encouraged then but they were both breech births so I was not allowed in

----------


## Dillinger

I was allowed in the theatre in the UK when my youngest son was pulled out with forceps, although there was a curtain covering it. And they passed him to me straight away

----------

